# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Griffe cassée sur la longueur : sos

## tralalalère

Bon, voilà, hier j'ai remarqué qu'après avoir passé l'après-midi à jouer avec un de ses copains, 
sa griffe arrière de la patte gauche était cassée.
Mais pas cassée comme d'habitude verticalement, mais cassée / fendue sur la longueur.


Que dois-je faire ??
Avez-vous déjà eu ce problème ??
Ca m'inquiète énormément, je ne sais pas comment régler cela, lui couper ? lui bander ? laisser faire la nature ? ...


En plus, sa véto est en vacances...

----------


## Houitie

Il boite? C'est fendu ou cassé? Ecarté? Jusqu'à la peau?

----------


## tralalalère

Non, il ne boite pas du tout... je l'ai vu car je l'examine tout les jours ^^ 
Mais oui, c'est écarté assez proche de la peau, ce qui est sur, c'est que si je coupe, je coupe la veine aussi, d'où mon hésitation à faire quoique ce soit ... :/

----------


## sam08

je te conseillerais de laisser comme ça
et rassure toi, c'est pas la mort

----------


## tralalalère

J'ai surtout peur qu'il se fasse mal avec à vrai dire... ( je suis paranoïaque dès qu'il s'agit de mon loulou... )

----------


## sam08

s'il a mal, il va se mettre a boiter
si ça t’inquiète vraiment, va voir un véto, mais franchement ce n'est rien de grave

----------


## cantalouve

il est arrivé exactement la même chose à un de mes chiens , le mois dernier , la griffe fendu pareil , je m en suis aperçu apres la dermière sorti vers 23h00, donc comme il boitait pas je me suis dis que ca pouvais attendre le lendemain , puis dans la nuit je l ai entendu pleurer , je suis aller vooir sa patte et la un morceau commencait à s ' arracher et ca saigner pas mal , je lui et mis du desinfectant et un bandage pour le reste de la nuit.
le lendemain il a enlevé son bandage au debut de la matinée il ne boitait pas et se plaignait pas non plus , mais vers 14h00 ,il voulait plus que l on approche ni nous ni ma chienne , alors direct chez le veto qui nous a pris tout de suite ,et la au debut mon loulou laissé regarde sa patte , quand est arrivé le moment ou il a peter un cable , le veto lui a donc fait une anesthesie generale et lui a arraché entierement l ongle , il nous a dit que c etait le mieux , qui soufffrirait moins , il a donc eu un bandage qui a tenu que trois jours  et apres on a laisser a l air libre en faisant attention qu il ne marche pas trop dans la saleté , disinfectant trois fois par jours et la ca va bien mieux ; son ongle commense a repousser .voilà notre experience du mois dernier.j espere qu un jour on pourra passer plusieurs mois d affiler ou rien arrive

----------


## Steph93

Ma chienne s'est cassée une griffe aussi.
En rentrant du boulot, mon conjoint voit du sang par terre et sur une porte. Elle s'était quasi entièrement arraché la griffe, cela ne tenait plus à grand chose.
Il était trop tard pour aller chez le véto donc j'y suis allée le lendemain.
Lors du rendez-vous, il a fallut "finir le travail" comme a dit la véto. Une petite anesthésie locale car ma chienne est vieille, et la véto a arraché complètement la griffe.
Elle a eu un bandage pendant 1 semaine, à changer tous les jours, avec de la crème spéciale, et surtout protéger la patte pendant les balades dans un sac plastique.
La griffe repousse maintenant.

Donc je pense que le mieux à faire, serait d'aller voir un véto (même un autre que l'habituel) car à cet endroit, les microbes entrent directement dans la veine. Et cela peut s'infecter très vite.

----------

